# Raspberry Pi putty



## fritz09 (13 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt sich vllt einer mit dem putty tool aus für auf den raspberry pi zu kommen. 
Und zwar versuche ich den raspberry pi ans WLAN anzubinden ich kann aber keine geschweifte Klammern einfügen im putty einfügen. 

Weiß jemand woran das liegt und wie es möglich ist im putty geschweifte Klammen zu setzen?

Gruß 
Fritz09


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Januar 2022)

Wenn du es nicht öfters brauchst, über die Zwischenablage?

Schon mal strg+alt probiert anstelle von altgr?


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Januar 2022)

Ich hab's mit Putty noch nicht probiert, aber vielleicht funktioniert es über den ASCII Code 123 bzw. 125? Also Alt Taste drücken und gedrückt halten und dann die 123 bzw. 125 eingeben und danach die Alt Taste loslassen. Bei Laptop-Tastaturen werden hier oft die Ziffertasten vom Zehnerblock verwendet und nicht die Ziffertasten oben, wenn das Laptop keinen Zehnerblock hat unter Umständen auch in Kombination mit der FN Taste und anderen Tasten.


----------

